# HO roof templates



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone know of a website where I can get templates for various roof designs for my scratch built HO buildings? I always have trouble measuring for tent style roofs and sometimes hip style too. I am looking for something to make roof pieces easier to size and cut without too much trial and error. Anything that I can print and cut roofing to match or some type calculator for scale roofs?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I do a gable roof the way one who was kicked out of 
Algebra class does.

You must have an HO ruler to do it though.

To make it easy, draw your gable to scale.

Determine the height of the peak.

Determine the roof overhang at the wall.

With your HO scale, measure the roof line from
Peak to end of overhang.

Then you need to decide if that same overhang will
apply on the front and back, If so, add that to
the depth of your building. That will give you
the measurement of each side of the roof.

A hip roof is much more difficult. The best way
to get the formula to do it right is to ask
a good framing carpenter.

Don


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I do have an HO ruler FWIW. I even did some house building back in the day. I was just looking for something to make it easier. I think I can convert if I just find a generic template for the pieces.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You could always buy a plastic kit and use that to make templates.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> You could always buy a plastic kit and use that to make templates.


I may have an old kit somewhere I bought and didn't like. I thought last night I may do one good one in cardboard and use that for reference.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Try this site for ideas and . . . 

http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/tutorials/metal_siding.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I use poster board to make templets. A bevel angle tool is almost invaluable. I use 2 little ones and a larger one everytime I make a roof. They have cheap ones at Harbor Freight that work as good as the expensive ones.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

DaveInTheHat said:


> I use poster board to make templets. A bevel angle tool is almost invaluable. I use 2 little ones and a larger one everytime I make a roof. They have cheap ones at Harbor Freight that work as good as the expensive ones.
> 
> ]


Thanks I have some of these too. I have done lots of construction work so there isn't much in the way of tools I don't have. I was really looking for traceable or cutout templates to cut down on the measuring and guess work. 



rkenney said:


> Try this site for ideas and . . .
> 
> http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/tutorials/metal_siding.html
> 
> :thumbsup:


I use these templates for my windows and doors. I just didn't see anything for roofs unless you buy something.


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

All of our residential plans come with roof templates. Although you are not allowed to share our plans, (copyright violation, and hurts us financially) we welcome customers to "kitbash" using purchased plans. By purchasing a plan you may build as many structures and variations as you like (for yourself). We really enjoy getting photos back from customers who have taken bits of one plan and bits of another to create something entirely unique. It makes what we do even more rewarding. 

Tom
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Thank you*

By the way...
Thank you to all of you who help us keep going!
TC


----------

